# preggers cat



## weesophz (26 March 2013)

one of the cats at the farm where my horse is is heavily pregnant, ballooned in the last week, noticed today that her lady parts were a little bloody. would this mean that shes due to pop, or is it something else?


----------



## touchstone (27 March 2013)

Cats are normally very clean, and when the stray I took in had kittens there were absolutely no signs until she started wowling on.

I'd be concerned that something wasn't right, possibly ringing Cats Protection or a vet would be a good idea?  

Hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

Ditto ringing cpl or vets. She could be pregnant, but bloating can also happen from other illnesses, some as minor as a digestive issue, but it can also be a symptom of a fast growing tumour/cancer.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

she definitely pregnant, can feel the babies moving and its her 3rd in the past 2 years. its just this is the first time a noticed she had blood. i will phone cpl later on for some advice, didnt even think of that since ive never had my own cat haha, thank you


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2013)

If she doesn't officially belong to anyone, then definitely speak to cpl, they offer cheap spaying for ferals to save more unwanted litters.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

shes the YOs cat haha they have 4 but they really are just mousers, shes the only one left that isnt spayed as she was YOs wifes favourite and she always has lovely kittens they manage to sell. dont shoot me for saying that haha i know how a lot of people feel about over breeding but shes not my cat


----------



## Moomin1 (27 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			shes the YOs cat haha they have 4 but they really are just mousers, shes the only one left that isnt spayed as she was YOs wifes favourite and she always has lovely kittens they manage to sell. dont shoot me for saying that haha i know how a lot of people feel about over breeding but shes not my cat
		
Click to expand...

Urrgh.  

(Not aimed at you by the way OP).  

Why are people so selfish and thoughtless?

Can I also just point out that given the YO's wife made the decision not to spay this cat, because she sells the kittens, then she is fullly responsible for this cat's welfare, and any veterinary treatment is down to her, not a charity.  Making a bit of cash here and there from the sale of kittens from a cat who they then say they do not have any responsibility for is hardly reasonable.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Urrgh.  

(Not aimed at you by the way OP).  

Why are people so selfish and thoughtless?

Can I also just point out that given the YO's wife made the decision not to spay this cat, because she sells the kittens, then she is fullly responsible for this cat's welfare, and any veterinary treatment is down to her, not a charity.  Making a bit of cash here and there from the sale of kittens from a cat who they then say they do not have any responsibility for is hardly reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

i think YO hasnt got round to doing it yet as hes still mourning his wife who passed away last month, she had been planning to get all the cats done and wee molly was the only one left but when the cancer took over i think spaying the cats was the last thing on their mind..

ETA with all her cats she used to sit with them all through their labour, she was always devastated when a kitten didnt make it and she did the best for them. she never planned to make money from them, she wouldnt have taken new born kittens to the vets when they had hernias etc if she was planning to make money from them.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			i think YO hasnt got round to doing it yet as hes still mourning his wife who passed away last month, she had been planning to get all the cats done and wee molly was the only one left but when the cancer took over i think spaying the cats was the last thing on their mind..
		
Click to expand...

I have the deepest sympathy for him in that case.  (However you did say that they didn't spey her because they managed to get nice kittens from her and sell them..confused by that).

However, he still has every responsibility for the cat's welfare, and I would say she needs a vet urgently.  

He cannot simply say that he is mourning so he hasn't got the inclination to deal with his animals.  Harsh though that may sound.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I have the deepest sympathy for him in that case.

However, he still has every responsibility for the cat's welfare, and I would say she needs a vet urgently.  

He cannot simply say that he is mourning so he hasn't got the inclination to deal with his animals.  Harsh though that may sound.
		
Click to expand...

i dont think he noticed to be fair, i only noticed it cos the cat follows me everywhere. he just puts food out for them, the cats were very much his wifes, he isnt one for pets.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			i dont think he noticed to be fair, i only noticed it cos the cat follows me everywhere. he just puts food out for them, the cats were very much his wifes, he isnt one for pets.
		
Click to expand...

Not an excuse.

If his wife kept dogs or horses, that 'weren't his thing' then would it be acceptable for him to simply pop some food in for them and not bother taking them to the vet because he is mourning?

His wife made the conscious decision to have the other cats neutered, but keep this one unneutered in order to sell her kittens.  Therefore, they were her property, and her full responsibility.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			(However you did say that they didn't spey her because they managed to get nice kittens from her and sell them..confused by that).
		
Click to expand...

yeah thats why they hadnt had her done with the others but before her cancer got worse YOs wife was always saying she was planning to get it done. cat in question is a bit promiscuous, shes out looking for boys almost right after giving birth


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

yes okay moomin i get your point. all i was asking was if there was maybe something wrong as the cat had dried blood around her back area. i dont want to get into this whole thing about who should  be doing what as its not my cat.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			yeah thats why they hadnt had her done with the others but before her cancer got worse YOs wife was always saying she was planning to get it done. cat in question is a bit promiscuous, shes out looking for boys almost right after giving birth
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what female cats do.  Hence the amount of unwanted kittens arising from irresponsible owners who do not neuter them.

This cat is the full responsibility of the YO.  If he doesn't get it vet attention asap, he needs visiting by a welfare organisation rapidly.  

Makes me so mad that people like that shun their responsibilities after 'making their quid or two' from the animal in question.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Yes, that's what female cats do.  Hence the amount of unwanted kittens arising from irresponsible owners who do not neuter them.

This cat is the full responsibility of the YO.  If he doesn't get it vet attention asap, he needs visiting by a welfare organisation rapidly.  

Makes me so mad that people like that shun their responsibilities after 'making their quid or two' from the animal in question.
		
Click to expand...

okay


----------



## Moomin1 (27 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			yes okay moomin i get your point. all i was asking was if there was maybe something wrong as the cat had dried blood around her back area. i dont want to get into this whole thing about who should  be doing what as its not my cat.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting at you OP, but this situation needs addressing urgently.  

If YO doesn't/refuses to take responsibility for this cat (and the others) then the necessary organisations should be called.

Feel free, if you feel awkward, to message me the location and I will call them if necessary.


----------



## weesophz (27 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm not getting at you OP, but this situation needs addressing urgently.  

If YO doesn't/refuses to take responsibility for this cat (and the others) then the necessary organisations should be called.

Feel free, if you feel awkward, to message me the location and I will call them if necessary. 

Click to expand...

im sorry but if you honestly think im going to get someone to call welfare officers to my yard because of an unneutered cat thats mad. he takes care of the animals, he doesnt just leave them to get on  with it. he was concerned when another of the cats was covered in blood and spent ages trying to catch her, only to discover the cat had infact killed one of his expensive racing pidgeons! i know for a fact YO doesnt want hundreds of babies running about (except for his calves and lambs!) as he simply cant be bothered with the upset liveries should something happen. im sure if i or another livery said to him he would deal with the situation, just none of us have yet as like i said, hes still mourning his wife.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			im sorry but if you honestly think im going to get someone to call welfare officers to my yard because of an unneutered cat thats mad. he takes care of the animals, he doesnt just leave them to get on  with it. he was concerned when another of the cats was covered in blood and spent ages trying to catch her, only to discover the cat had infact killed one of his expensive racing pidgeons! i know for a fact YO doesnt want hundreds of babies running about (except for his calves and lambs!) as he simply cant be bothered with the upset liveries should something happen. im sure if i or another livery said to him he would deal with the situation, just none of us have yet as like i said, hes still mourning his wife.
		
Click to expand...

So you would rather a charity wastes their money on an owned cat?

This cat needs a vet urgently by your description.

There may be nothing wrong, but there may be something VERY wrong.

I am not talking about calling a welfare organisation because it's UNNEUTERED.  I am saying that the YO's wife took the decision to take full responsibility for this cat.  This cat is now in need of a vet.  Therefore, it is the YO's responsibility to take it to a vet.  

If you think that's 'mad' then that's worrying...


----------



## weesophz (28 March 2013)

i never said anything  about getting a charities money? i was going to phone them for advice?

im not even getting into this. i was just looking for advice on what could be wrong with the cat, if anything. i will be at yard tomorrow and will check the cat then. if anything looks wrong i will say to YO then its in his hands. honestly wonder why i post on here sometimes.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			i never said anything  about getting a charities money? i was going to phone them for advice?

im not even getting into this. i was just looking for advice on what could be wrong with the cat, if anything. i will be at yard tomorrow and will check the cat then. if anything looks wrong i will say to YO then its in his hands. honestly wonder why i post on here sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

You said you didn't want to hassle YO because he is in mourning.  You also said that you would ring CPL to enquire.  What did you want them to do, given that you knew this cat was owned?  

The YO should be taking this cat to a vet asap.  It is not down to you or anyone else to be checking the cat to ensure it is well.  He should be doing this.  

If this cat has had kittens sold from it's litters, it is clearly not a feral or semi feral cat.  It is easily caught.  He needs to pick it up tomorrow, and take it to a vet.


----------



## weesophz (28 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			You said you didn't want to hassle YO because he is in mourning.  You also said that you would ring CPL to enquire.  What did you want them to do, given that you knew this cat was owned?  

The YO should be taking this cat to a vet asap.  It is not down to you or anyone else to be checking the cat to ensure it is well.  He should be doing this.  

If this cat has had kittens sold from it's litters, it is clearly not a feral or semi feral cat.  It is easily caught.  He needs to pick it up tomorrow, and take it to a vet.
		
Click to expand...

youre right i dont want to hastle him, but i care about this wee cat and if it could be as serious as youre making out then i will say to him. i was going ring CPL for *ADVICE* on why there might be blood, i dont even know if they deal with stuff like that as like i said i have never had my own cat. as it was suggested by others i assumed they meant that CPL could advise on what the problem may or may not be! 

all this crap isnt even anything to do with what i asked in the original post!!


----------



## Moomin1 (28 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			youre right i dont want to hastle him, but i care about this wee cat and if it could be as serious as youre making out then i will say to him. i was going ring CPL for *ADVICE* on why there might be blood, i dont even know if they deal with stuff like that as like i said i have never had my own cat. as it was suggested by others i assumed they meant that CPL could advise on what the problem may or may not be! 

all this crap isnt even anything to do with what i asked in the original post!!
		
Click to expand...

CPL are not vets.  They cannot diagnose.  Their advice would be, the owner should take the cat to the vets.

I think the other posters assumed this cat was unowned, which is why they suggested CPL.

We don't expect WHW to pay for our owned horse's vet bills, so it's no different in this instance.

Excuse the abrupt manner OP.  I just get so angry with people who, when it benefits them, will 'make use' or 'take on' an animal, but when it comes down to forking out money or time, they shirk any responsibility.

As for it being 'nothing to do with the original post'.  How is it nothing to do with it?  This is an OWNED cat who by YOUR description needs a vet.  Therefore, the owner needs to take it to a vet.  You cannot expect anybody on here, just as you wouldn't with your own horse (hopefully) expect them to diagnose something similar.  You would get the vet out if that was your animal I assume.


----------



## weesophz (28 March 2013)

i didnt know this about CPL so i think thats where the confusion of you thinking i wanted to abuse some charity has come from. i knew they did neutering so i just assumed there was vets involved somewhere and therefore could maybe give me some advice.

they didnt take the cat to make use of her, theyve been her owners since birth, the 3 female cats are daughters of YOs wifes favourite cat who was run over a few years back. the other 2 are spayed, and the male neutered, so its nothing to do with not forking out money, it was just unfortunate timing with this one!


----------



## Moomin1 (28 March 2013)

weesophz said:



			i dont think he noticed to be fair, i only noticed it cos the cat follows me everywhere. he just puts food out for them, the cats were very much his wifes, he isnt one for pets.
		
Click to expand...

You said all cats belong to him and his deceased wife, and they actually bred most of them. 

Yet here you say he 'hasn't noticed' blood coming from this cat, and that he 'just puts food out for them'.

Very responsible.  Wonder what people would say if that was a few horses/dogs.

YO needs a kick up the proverbial.

ETA - you did say earlier on that this one wasn't speyed because the YO got nice kittens from her and managed to sell them....That doesn't strike me as 'bad timing' or 'not intending to make money from her'.


----------



## madmav (28 March 2013)

I'm thinking you wish you had never asked now weesoph - whose messages I love because I can hear your accent in them. I do hope mother puss-cat has a happy outcome. Sure she will. She's a strong Scottish cat.


----------



## weesophz (28 March 2013)

madmav said:



			I'm thinking you wish you had never asked now weesoph - whose messages I love because I can hear your accent in them. I do hope mother puss-cat has a happy outcome. Sure she will. She's a strong Scottish cat.
		
Click to expand...

too right i wish i hasnt posted! i thought id just post and ask as i thought that it maybe meant the cat was due to have her kittens, now im being ranted and raved at over a cat thats not even mine! i hate this forum sometimes. i have noticed there seems to be a lot more people getting jumped on these days. 

yeah im sure she will be fine, ill have a check of her today when i go up and say to YO if there seems to be anything wrong. then ill post the outcome here since moomin is so concerned over it.


----------



## touchstone (28 March 2013)

If the the cat is owned then for the sake of the cat I'd approach the YO and suggest you take it too the vet for him, and get it spayed 6 weeks after the kittens are born.

It will have a pretty miserable life getting pregnant all the time and a single female cat can be responsible for 21,000 additional cats over a seven year period.    Unneutered cats are a real issue adding to welfare problems.

Cats are very good at hiding illness, and I would be worried about her.  

 I'm sure that the YO's deceased wife wouldn't have wanted her animals suffering, and it would possibly help him to know that he would be following her wishes.

I hope you can help her, please keep us updated.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 March 2013)

madmav said:



			I'm thinking you wish you had never asked now weesoph - whose messages I love because I can hear your accent in them. I do hope mother puss-cat has a happy outcome. Sure she will. She's a strong Scottish cat.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Sophz,  for heaven's sake,  it's only a cat which is up the duff,  and another point,  it isn't actually your fault!  When the fanatical follow the party line,  then debate is pointless.  You can't reason with the brainwashed. 

Alec.


----------



## Littlelegs (28 March 2013)

As touchstone says, I'd ask yo if I could take it to the vets for him, now & again for spaying after kittens are old enough.


----------



## touchstone (28 March 2013)

I'm disappoined that you see me as fanatical for wanting the best for the animal Alec, having picked up the remnants of the careless breeding of cats the suffering it can potentially create is something best avoided imo.   

Surely if there is something wrong with the cat it is best checked out, not left to develop further illness or infection?

I bet the widower would probably be quite grateful not to have to face the prospect of rehoming dozens of kittens every year, and if they can't be rehomed and continue interbreeding then you can quickly have a feral cat problem that rapidly gets out of hand.  Common sense to sort it now before the owner has real issues I'd have thought.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 March 2013)

Touchstone,

my argument isn't with you per se,  but with those who've been needlessly aggressive with the poor old Sophz (who I have to say,  has behaved impeccably,  despite provocation),  for a subject which is neither of her making,  nor her responsibility.

The final thinking must surely be,  that it's only a cat,  a preggers cat,  it isn't the first,  it most certainly wont be the last,  and honestly,  does it really matter? 

If I lived closer to the OP then I may well put my name down for a kitten.  I shot our poor old Pussy last week,  she'd gone off her legs,  and it's time that she was replaced.

Smile,  go on,  try it! 

Alec.


----------



## touchstone (28 March 2013)

Oh Alec, I'm always smiling! 

Yes it is 'only a cat', but a heavily pregnant cat bleeding isn't normal and so it could well be a cat that is suffering.

It's all very well rehoming the current litter, but she could then go on to have potentially another four/five litters every year.  When you pick up the starving scraps that can't be rehomed and see how they suffer with flu etc. it is sould destroying to witness blase attitudes towards it.

The trouble is that often it starts out with one pregnant female, the owner doesn't bother rehoming/neutering and bingo - there is a massive welfare problem.  A farm near me has ill and thin cats everywhere, it is almost a kindness when they get klilled on the road.  Without being proactive the problem can escalate frighteningly  quickly, and the local cat rescues, while doing a great job are stretched well beyond their capacities.


I know moomin1 can be a bit abrasive, and goodness knows I've crossed swords with her often enough, but she does have a point about the owners responsibility to his pets.   I think her frustration at the situation has been directed at weesophz wrongly and I'm not sure that she meant to have a go  at weesophz, who is obviously wanting to help;  rather at the owner who should be sorting it.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 March 2013)

weesophz,

Happy Birthday!! 

....... and hows the cat?

Alec.


----------



## weesophz (29 March 2013)

ah thanks alec  

left this thread to it cos it was all getting a bit agro for me  
shes absolutely fine, checked her yesterday and there was no sign of any blood, she seems totally fine in herself, ate all the tuna i took up for her and she was happy to let me feel about her belly. said to YOs step daughter about what id seen and she says that the cat had had the runs for a couple of days due to eating some off meat from the bin, so perhaps it wasnt dried blood i saw, just some poo residue haha


----------



## hackneylass2 (31 March 2013)

Are you serious Alec, you shot your own cat?

Jeez....


----------



## Alec Swan (31 March 2013)

hackneylass2 said:



			Are you serious Alec, you shot your own cat?

Jeez....
		
Click to expand...

Entirely serious.  It was quicker and more humane than any vet,  with a needle.

Alec.


----------



## touchstone (31 March 2013)

Glad to hear the cat is okay Sophie, *_whispers,* I'd still try to get her spayed though._


----------



## weesophz (31 March 2013)

touchstone said:



			Glad to hear the cat is okay Sophie, *_whispers,* I'd still try to get her spayed though._ 

Click to expand...

dont worry YO will be getting her done when the babies are old enough, shes getting locked in the house with the babies to stop her getting preggers again


----------



## touchstone (31 March 2013)

That's brilliant Sophie, and thanks for updating and for caring about the cat when you've other things going on.


----------



## weesophz (31 March 2013)

touchstone said:



			That's brilliant Sophie, and thanks for updating and for caring about the cat when you've other things going on. 

Click to expand...

no worries, i love the wee cat, if my dad wasnt allergic we would have taken her home when she was still a baby herself!


----------

